# Tommy Emmanuel Workshop - learn to play Amazing Grace



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends of fingerpicking !

Here is a very nice lesson with Mr. Tommy Emmanuel - what a genius !!!

Amazing grace - fingerpicking style

Have fun with it !

Greetz & peace

Jimmy Quango


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Really enjoy watching a master at work. Now to get the chainsaw out for my guitars lol.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for this. I'm always looking for nice fingerstyle gospel arrangements to play - and this one looks quite playable!


----------



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah ! It's a great version - i love it so much ! Think i play it every day... 

Greetz 

Jimmy Q.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Tommy is awesome


----------

